# Trip to Thailand



## vanessa110984 (Mar 31, 2014)

I'm a filipina working here in Singapore,after my contract I want to fly directly in Thailand from here,what do I need to show to the immigration of Thai?should I just buy a ticket and fly without any problem from immigration here in Sg and to Thai immig?..i just want to exit in.thai.for about a month and.go back in Philippines from there..


----------



## Shoel (Apr 2, 2014)

I think you have said correctly as you are member of ASEAN there no problem about visa if you are looking for 1 month residence in Thailand. Also, I would suggest to make things more clear by checking out with Phil or Thai embassies in Singapore. Hope it helps 

Welcome to Thailand


----------



## vanessa110984 (Mar 31, 2014)

Thank you so much for the answer and suggestions..im looking forward to fly there


----------

